# bavaria 44 or beneteau cyklades 43.4?



## james3 (Aug 2, 2012)

Since I'm planning to buy a used boat, which one should be better in the same range price and size ? 
A Bavaria 44 (that if I'm not wrong should be german project and conception) or a Beneteau of the same size (almost 44ft) ??


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

the Cyclades line for Beneteau was built as cheap as possible to compete against Bavaria in the charter trade. Expect compromises like minimal woodwork (aka Chlorox bottle boat), coring of the hull (oceanis and first series of this vintage are all glass hulls, cored decks), marelon thru-hulls instead of bronze, a weaker hull/deck joint.

On the plus side, some people prefer minimal teak and the engine setups in these boats were designed for low cost maintenance (Yanmars with easy access for service...likely a high hour engine).

Beneteau Cyclades 43 Review: Moorings Charter Boat - Waves « Jordan Yacht Brokerage a good overview of the compromises of Cycades. I'd imagine much of the same applies to the Bavaria designed for the charter market too, but I haven't found an article stating as such.

From my take, the Bavaria and Cyclades are going to be bare bones boats that will need a lot of beefing up for any serious passage making. Do you want a lot of bunks and barebones? If I were you, I'd look at an Oceanis, a Jeaneau or even a Hunter of similar vintage before a Cyclades. Get it surveyed and make sure to get an engine oil analysis as Im sure the engine on either of these boats is going to be in the 4-5000 hour range!


----------



## james3 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

